
No CLI ads: Ad blocker for command line interface ads - TekMol
https://github.com/kethinov/no-cli-ads
======
eesmith
Haven't we had CLI ads for some time? I mean, this is an ad, right?

    
    
      % parallel
      Academic tradition requires you to cite works you base your article on.
      If you use programs that use GNU Parallel to process data for an article in a
      scientific publication, please cite:
      
        O. Tange (2018): GNU Parallel 2018, Mar 2018, ISBN 9781387509881,
        DOI https://doi.org/10.5281/zenodo.1146014
    
      This helps funding further development; AND IT WON'T COST YOU A CENT.
      If you pay 10000 EUR you should feel free to use GNU Parallel without citing.
    
      More about funding GNU Parallel and the citation notice:
      https://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/parallel_design.html#Citation-notice
    
      To silence this citation notice: run 'parallel --citation' once.
    

And that has been in GNU parallel for years.

~~~
bouchard
> _this is an ad, right?_

It's not advertising some other product/service, it's simply asking to be
cited when used in publications.

And it can be silenced by running one command...

~~~
eesmith
You agree that it's an ad, right? (And it's asking for a voluntary donation of
10000 EUR as an alternative, so certainly money is involved.)

Is the GNU parallel ad okay, but other ads are not?

If so, what makes something a "good" ad? Or a "tasteful" one?

If this isn't an advertisement, what should I call it should I wish to put
something similar in my code?

~~~
bureaucrat
Telling people to cite their work, which is way different.

~~~
eesmith
Cite their work _or give 10 000 EUR_ to the project. The last makes it an
advertisement.

If it isn't an advertisement, what it is? A public service announcement?

~~~
bureaucrat
Pretty much, yeah, because it’s a joke. You get jokes, right?

If you do a work that needs strict citations and not cite properly, your
project itself could be at stake. No one will pay 10,000EUR to be questioned
by the ethics board about their work.

~~~
eesmith
Is it an advertisement? Yes, or no?

If not, what is it?

(Lots of advertisements contain/are jokes.)

And -- hah! You know how many papers there are which used software X, Y, and
Z, all with cite-able references, and where the authors did NOT cite the
software?

I mean, last year I was at a conference, talking to a vendor, who complained
about academics, using their software under an academic license which clearly
requires that the vendor be cited for any publications, who omit citing their
work.

I have never heard of any scientific project which got in trouble for omitting
a reference for an non-scientific software component like GNU parallel - and I
can't think of any which have gotten into trouble for omitting a reference to
a scientific software component they use.

At best it would be described as an oversight, and if the journal really is
that strict (can you point to one?), resolved with a correction. It's
certainly not a threat to the project.

But, let's suppose it _is_ an issue.

Shouldn't more software components be doing this?

